# should i?



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

think i should take the outside door trim off?

..and yeah.. my front wheels are _really_ dirty. what would be the best thing to use to get that grime off? somehow gear oil got on them.. *cough*


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

just paint them black lol.....and yes if its getting painted take the trim off if not leave it cause its not gonna turn out right


----------



## CivicKiller (Apr 26, 2004)

yup take it of


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

*This might help you decide..*










:thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^naw, thats inaccuate :showpics: cuz hed have to take it off and have the groove molded to fit the body...lol


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> ^naw, thats inaccuate :showpics: cuz hed have to take it off and have the groove molded to fit the body...lol


I thought that was understood.


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

I like the way it looks without the trim piece, but how would one go about molding in that ridge?


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't know if that would look right. You have the main groove above it and when you take the moulding off, you have another groove that definitely looks like something is supposed to be there.


----------



## harris0n (Nov 27, 2003)

Bach42T said:


> I don't know if that would look right. You have the main groove above it and when you take the moulding off, you have another groove that definitely looks like something is supposed to be there.


thats why we're talking about getting it molded in


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Well you'd take it to a shop and they'd probably sand it, fill it, sand it smooth, and repaint the area im guessing. Might make the side of the car a little too plain. Might as well have your front bumper repainted too while your at it, looks pretty beat up.

Some degreaser or wheel cleaner might work. Lot of brands suck though and watch some of the ones with acid, they can ruin the finish on some aluminum wheels. I'd try good ol soap and water first with the wheel off the car and see how far I got then i'd use something stronger on the bad spots.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I say leave it on...I took mine off, but only because it was black. I dont think its worth it for you unless you are gonna get it molded in. 

If you still wanna do it though, go ahead. I used OOPS! to do mine...I heard of another thing named Goof Off I think.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

goof off is what i used for mine....it worked. i took mine off because it was black too and it made a world of a difference once off...but now that im gonna do the body work, im gonna fill that groove in with body filler


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

harris0n said:


> thats why we're talking about getting it molded in


Sorry, misunderstood ya.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mother's Aluminum Mag Polish. or wheel polish. not the chome stuff.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

meguiars


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I'd keep it on. Mines protected my door from many a dumbass flinging their door open too close to my car. Or the wind taking the door and bumping something. Your choice though.


----------

